# Entry permit work in UAE



## Ksenia (May 14, 2013)

Hello, please can you advise me.
I found a job in one company in UAE, they have already sent me the Entry Permit-Work. But then due to emergency matter I wasn't able to arrive there, so I sent them e mail that I have to refuse the job. 
The company didn't say anything about any costs, they just confermed with me that I will not come. 
Now I found another job in Dubai and I want to come there. And the question is- can they apply for work permit ( employment visa) now?? Because I don't know what happened with my previous work permit, was it cancelled or not?
What usually happen with the entry work permit if the person doesn't enter the country? What usually the company do if the work entry permit is unused?


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Talk to the PRO in new company. The way that I understand it, you can't get a labor ban because you never signed a contract with the first company to start with.

But don't expect a correct answer here. Explain the situation to people in the new company, and let them check and handle this for you.


----------



## sweetczarina (May 19, 2013)

Good day!

Can the entry permit be renewed for the 3rd time? 

First issue - valid until March 22 
First Renewal - valid until May 20

Is it possible to renew it again since my papers are still in process in PH goverment and it is taking too much time there?

Please help and advise.


----------



## james_john (Jul 7, 2014)

*Entry work permit Charges ...for UAE*

Hello ...All,
I have an Job offer from a local company of UAE, they have sent me the Entry work permit , Now as per my Job consultant , If i will drop this job offer i have to pay 3500 AED+ Ticket Charges.

As per my understanding this charges are not correct and consultant is trying to trap me.

Please let me know what is the charges of arranging Entry permit - New work.

Regards,
James.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

james_john said:


> Hello ...All, I have an Job offer from a local company of UAE, they have sent me the Entry work permit , Now as per my Job consultant , If i will drop this job offer i have to pay 3500 AED+ Ticket Charges. As per my understanding this charges are not correct and consultant is trying to trap me. Please let me know what is the charges of arranging Entry permit - New work. Regards, James.


There should never be any cost to the employee. Did you sign anything saying you will pay? If you should decide not to take up the offer, how will they get the money from you?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Well said Bedou Girl.

Pointing the consultant at this thread where we point out the error of his ways might be a good idea so he can learn from his 'mistake'.


----------



## Kkkk (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi All

I am on tourist visa in dubai.and i found job. is it possible for me to convert my visa in work permit visa.
or do i need to go back to my country and then apply,

please suggest me 

Thanks


----------



## anilmotiwala (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi, 

I have just arrived a weak back in Dubai with a Entry Permit New Work, but the employer is asking to work with some other company which is in constructions and i m a professional in upholstery and being asked to work in a construction company as a labor which is not my expertise & even not my willing.

So i decided to return back to India on my own cost, but the employer is asking for visa charges which he has paid for my entry work permit and if i don't pay him these charges he will not cancel my visa. Am i entitled for these charges as i am already paying for my travel, but not aware for these charges also to be bourned by me. And is it possible for me to leave U.A.E. without cancelling these visa and would be there any negative consequences or will be i stopped at Dubai airport.
or any chances of getting ban for certain period to visit U.A.E.

Please request you for your guidance as the employer has cheated me and now forcing me to work in some other company against my will.

Regards,
Chandrakant.


----------

